# Who prints Sportwear Performance Shirts and Running Attitre



## print thingz (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for company that screen prints and provides gear for marathons and runners. Items like dri fit shirts, performance shirts, shorts, leggings, tights etc. 
If any one know of a company in the US will be great.

I appreciate all the help I can get


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

print thingz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for company that screen prints and provides gear for marathons and runners. Items like dri fit shirts, performance shirts, shorts, leggings, tights etc.
> If any one know of a company in the US will be great.
> ...


Where you still looking for a printer?


----------

